# Help with Quapaw litter pedigrees



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would want to make sure all cleanances are good. Neither dog has all clearances posted/up to date. I looks like the male has an issue with his right elbow- So why are the breeding him? The breeder should be able to answer this question.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I wouldn't jump to conclusions here, but there are several gaps you'll want to ask about. For example, there's no elbow clearance on offa.org for the sire. On k9data, the account that appears to be his breeder and owner has listed that he has grade I ED in his right elbow. So whoever got that clearance didn't authorize having the failed clearance on OFA, but then this account—probably the breeder—displayed it publicly on k9data. If that's the case on the breeder's behavior, I'd applaud the openness.

It's possible that an orthopedist or other authority has chalked up that grade I in the right elbow to an injury, in which case, I could see breeding him.

On the mom's side, some of the clearances aren't registered in the OFA database, which is the best practice now, but not a dealbreaker to me. However, when they say "heart clear" on k9data, I'd want to verify that paperwork in person. Same with her eyes. And I'd want an updated CERF on dad.

There are definitely some people out there who are doing all the important things right but aren't keeping things up in the databases. I wish people would do so, but it's not a dealbreaker if everything else is all lined up.


----------

